# Hair Straighteners - Girls?



## Joegod (Aug 25, 2004)

My wife was dropping some big hints at the weekend about needing some new hair straigteners. She claims ( :?: :roll: ) hers aren't working properly. Guess it saves me having to think of things to buy her for xmas.

I don't know alot about them. Went into John Lewis yesterday and there were bloody thousands of 'em and all different.

What are the best ones to have and can I buy them online (shops this time of year scare me).

Ta v m


----------



## Tricky (Aug 27, 2004)

I bought my girlfriend some GHD straighteners from Lookfantastic.com last year after some rather obvious hints. She wants to replace them this year, but only because they apparently do the same ones in pink now too.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Tricky said:


> I bought my girlfriend some GHD straighteners from Lookfantastic.com last year after some rather obvious hints. She wants to replace them this year, but only because they apparently do the same ones in pink now too.


Another recommendation for these. Apparently no others will do. I also purchased from the same site, believe it or not!!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

GHD are definitely the best ones to go for


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Ditto - I got brownie points for picking up a pair of these last year, but this year I'm also getting a vibe about the glass ones (GHD ones are ceramic) - I'm still contemplating... :roll:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> Apparently no others will do.


Apparently so...although my missus hasn't noticed they come in pink yet 

H


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A hot iron in the low setting will do too.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> A hot iron in the low setting will do too.


Or 2 hot iron pressed together :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Just to confirm, the GHD ones seem to be the best.
My girlfriend's sister is a hairdresser, and these are the ones she recommends too.

Rogue


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Yup defo GHD 

By the way I am the only one who thinks that GHD stands for good head :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

GHD are the way to go! 210 degrees. Pure sleek straightness! I have to use them being naturally curly. Nothing else compares to these red hot irons and are around Â£90. Try local salons as my local salon stocks them. Sometimes they can be a bit cheaper than the web also.

The only problem you will find with GHD straighteners though, is if they go wrong GHD will not replace them and you have to send them back. The company will not give you a replacement until they have found the problem/fault with the irons.

This may be a rare case, but if your wife is like me and can't live without them, then she might be best to get two sets  .

Also here is another variant called curl killers! These are also Â£90 go up to the same temperature 210 degrees, but you will find the warranty is different. If you get a set of these you immediately get a replacement and your warranty is for something like 5 years on them.

Also ask you wife if she wants the thick iron or thin iron! This is very important! I have the thick irons as I have lots of thick fairly long hair.

P.S. John Freida hair serum is fantastic with the heat - you can smell your hair cooking and hear it sizzling  :wink:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

I've heard George Foreman grills are good, as she can cook dinner whilst straightening her hair.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Or just get a partner with straight hair [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

M T Pickering said:


> Or just get a partner with straight hair [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


Or a bald head! Then again, maybe not.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

jam225 said:


> Yup defo GHD
> 
> By the way I am the only one who thinks that GHD stands for good head :wink:


I thought it stood for Good Hair Day 

btw Shouldn't that be Good Head Done :wink:


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

Definetly GHD from www.lookfantastic.com

Quick delivery and they are brilliant!!!


----------



## Joegod (Aug 25, 2004)

Brilliant, thanks everybody 

GHD it is!



jam225 said:


> Yup defo GHD
> 
> By the way I am the only one who thinks that GHD stands for good head :wink:


I'm definitely gonna buy it on line - because if I walk into Toni & Guy and ask for GHD I'm not sure what I'm gonna get!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Joegod said:


> I'm definitely gonna buy it on line - because if I walk into Toni & Guy and ask for GHD I'm not sure what I'm gonna get!!


A demonstration of your hair straightened, one side only, dyed pink with yellow spots along with the other side shaved with a tattoo and with an orange stripe through the middle possibly with blue tips  :wink:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Joegod said:
> 
> 
> > I'm definitely gonna buy it on line - because if I walk into Toni & Guy and ask for GHD I'm not sure what I'm gonna get!!
> ...


And girls wearing leg-warmers :lol:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Joegod said:
> 
> 
> > I'm definitely gonna buy it on line - because if I walk into Toni & Guy and ask for GHD I'm not sure what I'm gonna get!!
> ...


Were you watching me having my hair done on Saturday?


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

you can get others that are as good as GHD's for half the price - I've got 2 pair's of 'em - they go to 210 degrees too - but as a pressie has to be the GHD's - and this year it's the pinkies. About Â£20 more - and only a diff colour.


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Yeah I had to get my daughter a set of GHD ,I say _had_ because she did'nt want any if they wer'nt GHD, anyway when it came to the wife getting a set i pesuaded her to buy a set for Â£50 (they looked identical to the GHD's though), they don't get as hot and they take longer to heat up (GHD are instant!) and does'nt she let me know it every time she uses them [smiley=stupid.gif] .........As has been said the GHD straighteners get that hot you can hear the hair sizzle [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Pammy said:


> you can get others that are as good as GHD's for half the price - I've got 2 pair's of 'em - they go to 210 degrees too - but as a pressie has to be the GHD's - and this year it's the pinkies. About Â£20 more - and only a diff colour.


Typical bloody woman :roll:

H


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I got my GHDs on EBay for Â£60....... They are great


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Think they now do them in Pink as my GF has been harrasing me for one of those too, even tho she already has a pair of GHD ones! :roll: Women and their bloody hair! hehe


----------



## Joegod (Aug 25, 2004)

Gworks said:


> Think they now do them in Pink as my GF has been harrasing me for one of those too, even tho she already has a pair of GHD ones! :roll: Women and their bloody hair! hehe


My wife is a: "oooh that's the new version/type/colour/expensive one, so I've got to have it" type of girl. So I guess I'm gonna have to get the pink ones, too. Might see if Chip_Itt knows how to fix the old ones 

210 degrees !!!.......and you put these things in your hair??? That's insane.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

210 C must damage and dry the hair.

The problem is that you have women with straight hair and they go and make the curly. Then you have women with curly hair and they want them straight....so hard to please them. :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

EEEEk! I think the pink ones look cheap and tacky! I'll stick with the original black and gold GHD's ones thanks Santa.


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

> Think they now do them in Pink as my GF has been harrasing me for one of those too, even tho she already has a pair of GHD ones! Women and their bloody hair! hehe


   

Sorry - and I know I got a TT but........I gotta stick up for us girlies.....

`Men and their bloody cars!!!'

:roll: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The reason why they are pink is because they are limited edition and also Â£10 goes towards breast cancer research!


----------

